# Sectional Couch / Sofa



## crozycki (Dec 12, 2011)

*Design and tools*










Well, let me start by saying this is my very first post. I love designing new furniture (Dressers, Couches, Tables, Cribs, Shelves, Beds, Etc.) and have found it a real joy building what I design. I unfortunately do not have any professional tools or many tools in fact, but I do what I can with what I have. Money doesn't grow on trees…

So, my objective is to try and help you and myself build fairly inexpensive furniture while still being good quality in appearance and structure.

*The Design:*
First project as you read is a Sectional Couch / Sofa. I've found some measurements of couches I like and have applied them to my drawings. The design is to use little upholestry need and a nice stained wood for appeal while still being very comfortable. My wife loves the color green (lime/bright) and I feel it looks best with a light wood.

*The Tools:*
I have a drill, sander, circular saw, mitre saw, chisels, brad nailer, jig saw, stain, hammer, screw drivers, level, triangle, tape measure, glue, electric stapler, and some odds and ends. I bought some select wood - poplar for the shell (outside of couch) and some structural lumber (2×4, 4×4, etc.)

Please stay tuned for future posting as I'll keep posting with updated material, pictures, and a final assessment when I'm done. And keep in mind, this is my first project… any help from you professionals out there will be a great help for me. Thanks!


----------



## crozycki (Dec 12, 2011)

crozycki said:


> *Design and tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















She's almost finished!!! Yep, a lot has happened since my last posting… sorry for the delay. My wife is pregnant with a boy and we're due July 22, 2012! WOOHOO! So, we've been a little busy.

Ok, the photos are of the current couch as it sits today (June 10, 2012). My wife made the cushions and pillows (with some help from her mom) and I stained the couch (dark cherry). The back needs more batting and needs to be upholstered. I also need to put webbing under the cushions… I should have ordered at least 6"-8" cushion, but they are pricey, so we only have a 4" cushion (not sufficient in my opinion). Other than that, it's a great couch! I overkilled on the wood, it ways a ton! Literally! If anyone needs a bomb shelter, this is the way to go…

I'll post more as time permits. With a baby on the way, there are lots of things I want to make for the nursery (crib, play house, outside play set, etc. etc…)

Thanks for checking out this couch.


----------

